# iCloud pour les nuls



## TheoMac (12 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,
Je ne suis pas adepte de ces "nuages". Je reste sur terre et pas dans les nuages.
Je viens d'installer Montherey, je me suis connecté sur Appl Store puis je m'y suis déconnecté.
Sur l'icône "Préférences Système" j'avais une petite puce rouge avec le chiffre 1.
Tout était à jour. Je suis allé sur "Préférences Système" et j'ai cliqué sur "Identifiant Apple". J'ai tout désélectionné sauf "iCloud Drive" qui m'affiche cette fenêtre en pièce jointe.
Je n'ai jamais rien demandé à iCloud. Qu'y a-t-il dedans ?


----------



## Sud083 (12 Novembre 2021)

Dans iCloud Drive tu retrouves d’éventuels fichiers qui y sont sauvegardés.
Avant de supprimer je te conseille de bien regarder avant, tu peux regarder sur iCloud.com


----------



## TheoMac (12 Novembre 2021)

J'ai décoché "iCloud Drive" et cliqué sur "Supprimer du Mac". Il ne s'est rien passé…
Je n'ai plus la petite puce rouge avec le chiffre 1.
Dans les Préférences système, le "Partage familial" ne m'intéresse pas. Il est à côté de "Identifiant Apple".
Merci pour le lien


----------

